# FINALLY got my boat today, here's pics



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: FINALLY got my boat today*

Congrats on your new ride! That's a great buy! U got yourself a great gheenoe!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: FINALLY got my boat today*

nice skinny water rig you got there


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: FINALLY got my boat today*

niiiiiiiiice ,, congrats on that one -go get it slimy ;D
-'tide


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: FINALLY got my boat today*

thanks guys, i think her name will be "The Fish Blind" : ;D


----------



## pole_position (Dec 5, 2009)

Great deal that seems just like WSs same layout isnt it? I think that is one of the best layouts for a nmz


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

fwiw , i had those same cap lights on the guide post on my bay boat trailer  the bulbs would last maybe 25 miles of road travel at best  the vibrations transmitted throughout the trailer would break the bulbs in short order and i tried every available bulb i could find  so i gave up on it :'( now on the fin and feathers trailer i purchased the l.e.d. versions of the post cap light and have towed over 1000 miles so far and not one single issue


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

i think you can by an LED bulb to fit that light, but i found the lights at west on clearance for a deal i couldnt pass up ;D
im hoping to get her wet today after work
and ill be fishing by saturday morning :


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

congrats... nice pick up


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Great find!!!


----------



## JaredFacemyer (Jul 29, 2009)

Congrats! Now lets see some fish pictures.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

And zach with the double pic(his is the small one) ;D


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

that's awesome! I need to wet my NMZ in the saltwater! I'm thinking headin where u fishing at......... ;D


----------



## pole_position (Dec 5, 2009)

Man what a deal ,still cant get over it and youre already putting it to good use!


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

haha yea i live eat and breath flats fishing
but yea if anyone wants to get out on the water up here PM me or something and we can make plans
i think someone ought to start a camping trip plan for the NIRL  ;D


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

Congrats for the slime on the new ride!



> i think someone ought to start a camping trip plan for the NIRL   ;D


I second a camping trip, would be good to do before it gets so warm the skeeters get out in force.


----------

